# Server Migration Complete



## Mike Bobbitt (5 May 2012)

Folks,

In appreciation for the very quick work raising the funds for the new server, I've decided to push forward with the migration a little early. The good news is, the migration is now more or less complete, so we can begin enjoying the benefits of the new server right away.

On the downside, there are still a few minor outstanding issues, and DNS is going to take a while to fully propagate. During that time - which could last up to a day for most - we may see the odd missing icon or graphic. Overall though, things should be working.

When you find something that is not, please report it here, as this is often the only way I realize things are broken. The Afghan Ops Facebook game should start working soon too... it may experience the odd 'empty response' issue while Facebook adjusts to the move, but that should settle out within a day or two.

Thanks again for all your support.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Maxadia (5 May 2012)

Holy crap, that was fast...good job!


----------



## GAP (5 May 2012)

When you go to post, the icons for formatting, smilies, etc. are missing.


----------



## Maxadia (6 May 2012)

I'm no sure if it had to do with my cell, but earlier it seemed that I couldn't access the messages from the thread titles I clicked on. All seems to be working better now.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 May 2012)

GAP, the smilies will come automatically when the DNS is finished updating. With any luck, that will be today for most/all people.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 May 2012)

Afghan Ops is still down (can get to game but can't do anything but lose CR), but I'm sure it'll fix itself today.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 May 2012)

Yeah the DNS time-to-live was set to a day... I had set it down to refresh faster but apparently not soon enough, so it's still taking some time. AO seems to be working fine for me. I'll be very curious to hear how it works for those folks who were seeing a lot of error screens...

In the mean time, I don't think I've ever been so terrified to click a button before!


----------



## Edward Campbell (6 May 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Yeah the DNS time-to-live was set to a day... I had set it down to refresh faster but apparently not soon enough, so it's still taking some time. AO seems to be working fine for me. I'll be very curious to hear how it works for those folks who were seeing a lot of error screens...
> 
> In the mean time, I don't think I've ever been so terrified to click a button before!




I can well imagine!

Well done, again, Mike. 

I'll be in touch, re: helping out, when I get home again.


----------



## larry Strong (6 May 2012)

Nice job Mike 

I am still seeing the error page after missions, however moving around the game is flawless. Icons and smilies there but spell check is missing still.


Thanks
Larry


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 May 2012)

I can see that AO is not working completely for everyone yet... part of that is still the DNS updates. It looks like Facebook has the new DNS entries, but if users don't, then the page will load but the images will be broken, etc. Hopefully these wrinkles will be worked out as the day wears on.

The good news is that the old server is now gone, so we won't be paying that $200/month bill any more. The new server is working well, with a few minor hiccups along the way. For example, some forum notification emails may be missed as the new host has a limit on emails/day which we have exceeded. I have applied for an exception - which I have no doubt they will grant - but it may take a day or two for that process to complete.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 May 2012)

Sorry about the recent slowdown; just discovered that the site backups were running in the morning, not through the night. That's fixed, the site should speed up again shortly.


----------



## GnyHwy (6 May 2012)

Where did spell check go?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 May 2012)

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> Where did spell check go?



To the to do list.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 May 2012)

A small performance comparison between the old and new servers. The old server typically had a 'load' of about 1.5. That's not overwhelmed but it is steadily busy. The new server's load hovers around 0.4, which means it has processing power to spare at the moment.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 May 2012)

Forums load a lot faster, however still getting the empty responses when running missions on Afghan Ops.  Overall, great upgrade!


----------



## larry Strong (9 May 2012)

I do have to agree with Puckchaser, it seems to have gone back to 2 or 3 attemps to access the game and even to change pages. Also still getting the MT response after missions.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 May 2012)

OK, so what this tells me is that the empty response error is not solvable by throwing resources at it. I have to get smarter about a solution.


----------



## larry Strong (9 May 2012)

Wish I could help, however my computer knowledge pretty well gets used up at the on/off button


----------



## bridges (9 May 2012)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Wish I could help, however my computer knowledge pretty well gets used up at the on/off button



 ;D  Mine extends to Ctrl-Alt-Delete, but that's it - which will probably be evident from the following question:

I did a search in the threads about the new server and am not sure:  Is our new server located in the US, or operated by a US company in Canada?  How does this compare to the old server?  Just wondering if all of our posts are now subject to the Patriot Act - but if the old server was in the US or run by a US company too, then there's no change in that regard.

Thanks for the great work on keeping this running, btw.  

https://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21952/post-115781.html#msg115781


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 May 2012)

The new and the old servers are both US-based, so no change there.


----------



## Old Sweat (9 May 2012)

Mike

Golf shirt has arrived. It looks great.

       :cheers:


----------

